# 4410 mfwd problems



## fastbackvette (May 9, 2010)

i have a 4410 and the mfwd will not disengage, the switch is fine but i cant find the solenoid to check the wires? now i believe that the driveshaft coupler has a problem because of the mfwd was not disengaged. you say that it is under the right floorboard but where?? someone said under a plastic cover, the only thing i found was the throttle pots under the cover. i found three hydraulic solenoids are these those on the side of the trans?? and if so which one is it. thanks for any and all help!!!


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

You should always reply on the post you were talking about instead of creating a new post because then I can remember what we already covered.

I located the solenoid it appears to be to the inside of the right rear wheel. Even with the seat. If you count solenoids it would be the 2nd one. From the rear of the tractor they are rear pto solenoid, mfwd solenoid, mid pto soleniod(if equipped). With the key on there should be 12volts on the 555 white wire with the mfwd switch off. If you have power there it is a bad solenoid. Check that and let me know.


----------



## NewGuy (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to the original thread? I would like to see it.


----------



## fastbackvette (May 9, 2010)

thanks i will take a look!!


----------

